# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Πρόβλημα με θυροτηλέφωνο

## mspapadopoulou

Παιδιά καλησπέρα,
Όταν μετράω την τάση στο καλώδιο που έρχεται από την μπουτονιέρα στο διαμέρισμά μου βρίσκω 17V AC, στην περίπτωση που ο διακόπτης είναι ανοιχτός (το πλήκτρο του διαμερίσματος στην μπουτονιερα δεν πατιέται) και περίπου 0V όταν πατηθεί. Μόλις όμως συνδεθεί πάνω στο κύκλωμα του θυροτηλεφώνου δείχνει περίπου 0V, είτε είναι πατημένο το κουμπί της μπουτονιερας είτε όχι. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν χτυπάει το θυροτηλέφωνο του διαμερίσματος από κάτω.
Θα έπρεπε με το που συνδέω το καλώδιο του κουμπιού (το οποίο είναι σιγουρα αυτό γιατί είναι μόνο του) πάνω στο θυροτηλέφωνο να αλλάζει η τιμή της τάσης?

----------


## lepouras

μήπως πρέπει να πεις και μάρκα, μοντέλο και πόσα διαμερίσματα είναι για να καταλάβουνε και τα παιδιά για πιο μιλάς?

----------


## mspapadopoulou

το θυροτηλεφωνο ειναι elvox 870, οο μετασχηματιστής elvox 831 και η μπουτονιερα elvox . Ενώνω κανονικά το καλώδιο που έρχεται από τη μπουτονιερα στην κλέμα 6 του θυροτηλεφώνου (http://www.leedan.com/IN-931.pdf). Μόνο το δικό μου κουμπί από την μπουτονιερα έχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## briko

το 6 είναι η επιστροφή .
το 4-5-3 είναι το κοινό (γη).
όταν δεν πατάμε κανένα πλήκτρο στην μπουτονιέρα ΔΕΝ έχουμε καμιά τάση 0V. Τάση έχουμε μόνον όταν πατάμε το πλήκτρο του διαμερίσματος που στην δική σου περίπτωση ( εχεις παλιό βομβητή και όχι μελωδικό ήχο) πρέπει να είναι 12 VAC στις επαφές 6 και 3.
τώρα εσύ μας λες ότι εχεις τάση χωρίς να πίεσης το μπουτον και μάλιστα 17 V.
εχεις μπερδεμένα καλώδια πιθανών αλλαγές χρωμάτων σ'αυτα.
καλό ψάξιμο και καλά ξεμπερδέματα.

----------


## mspapadopoulou

Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές!!! Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο τις έχω ανάγκη. Έχω τρελαθεί.
Αν μετράω 12V AC όταν τα καλώδια δεν είναι συνδεδεμένα στο θυροτηλέφωνο του διαμερίσματος (μετράω έξω από την εξώπορτα  του διαμερίσματος, στο μπουάτ) γίνεται μόλις τα συνδέσω στο θυροτηλέφωνο να δείχνουν 0V  ή κάτι πάει λάθος? Έχω δύο καλώδια στο μπουάτ που μετράω περίπου 12V AC όταν δεν είναι συνδεδεμένα πάνω στο θυροτηλέφωνο και δεν πατιέται το κουμπί της μπουτονιερας. Μόλις πατηθεί το κουμπί (δεν εχω συνδέσει ακόμη τα καλώδια στο θυροτηλεφωνο) η τάση μηδενιζεται. Οπότε υπέθεσα ότι αυτό είναι η επιστροφή. Μόλις όμως τα συνδεω πάνω στο θυροτηλέφωνο η τάση που μου δίνουν είναι μηδέν, είτε πατιέται το κουμπί της μπουτονιερας είτε όχι.

----------


## JOUN

Μισο λεπτο για να καταλαβω:Το θυροτηλεφωνο δουλευε παλια;

----------


## briko

εχεις μπερδέψει τα χρώματα των καλωδίων .
υποθέτω ότι το ένα καλώδιο από αυτά που δοκιμάζεις είναι το καλώδιο της κλειδαριάς γιατί μόνον αυτό ανεβάζει τάση πάνω στο διαμέρισμα. Το άλλο ...τρέχα γύρευε.
αν μπορείς πάνε σε άλλο διαμέρισμα και δες τα χρώματα με τις επαφές του θυροτηλεφώνου.
Αν όχι θέλει ψάξιμο.

----------

nestoras (18-12-14)

----------


## mspapadopoulou

Το θυροτηλεφωνο δούλευε παλιά. Κάποια στιγμή όμως γκρεμιστηκε ενας εσωτερικος τοιχος που ειχε τα καλώδια του θυροτηλεφώνου, οπότε ξανατραβαω γραμμη από έξω από το μπουάτ. Στο ενδιάμεσο, πριν να δω τις συνδέσεις, ήρθε και ο ηλεκτρολόγος γιατί κάτι είχε το ηχείο της μπουτονιερας και το άλλαξε και ξεσύνδεσε όλα τα δικά μου καλώδια. Γιάυτο δεν ξέρω τι γινεται. Τώρα για να ξαναερθει μου ζηταει 100 ευρώ,

----------


## mspapadopoulou

Πραγματικά με βοηθήσατε πολυ. Κάποιο καλώδιο εκανε βραχυκύκλωμα με αυτό της κλειδαριάς και εδινε τάση και σε ένα ακόμη με αποτέλεσμα να μη λειτουργεί το θυροτηλεφωνο. Μόλις ολα τα καλώδια ήταν χωρίς τάση, εκτός από της κλειδαριάς όπως με πληροφόρησε ο briko, ολα δούλεψαν ρολόι.
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xarry

Στην πολυκατοικια μου αλλαχτηκαν προσφατα ολα τα παλιου τυπου θυροτηλεφωνα με συγχρονα υποτιθεται με καμερα. Παρουσιαζει λοιπον τα εξης προβληματα: μολις σου χτυπανε το κουδουνι αναβει η οθονη βλεπεις κανονικα αν ομως πας  να ανοιξεις την πορτα η αν σου ξαναχτυπησει κλεινει ο οθονη αιφνιδια οχι οπως οταν παρελθει ο χρονος.
Το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα ομως ειναι οτι αν καποιος πατησει 2-3 κουδουνια ταυτοχρονα (σσ διανομεις φυλλαδιων η ταχυδρομος) δεν μπορω να ανοιξω την οθονη για αρκετα δευτερολεπτα κατ' εκτιμιση μου δεν αρκει το ρευμα για να δουλεψουν ολες οι οθονες η τα κουδουνια ταυτοχρονα.
Η καλωδιωση (κακως) εχει παρασει απο τα καναλια που υπαρχουν μερικα τηλεφωνικα καλωδια των κατω οροφων παλιου τυπου και αυτα χαλκινα δισυρματα. Εγω ειχα ηδη προβλημα με αυτα και τα αλλαξα με UTP οι υπολοιποι ομως οχι, υπαρχει περιπτωση η καλωδιωση των θηροτηλεφωνων να επηρεαζει τους υπολοιπους;

----------


## diony

Το πιο φρόνιμο θα ήτανε να ενημερώσεις το διαχειριστή και αν υπάρχει *εγγύηση* να καλέσετε το συνεργείο που τα εγκατέστησε
Αν ανοίξεις και σκαλίζεις μόνος σου μπορεί να μπλέξεις και ότι στραβό βγαίνει να σου το φορτώνουν

----------


## Xarry

Εννοειαι αυτο που λες αλλα το προβλημα μου αυτη τη στιγμη εκτος απο την αγνοια και την αδιαφορια των υπολοιπων ειναι οτι δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν λειτουργει σωστα. Εκανα ενα τηλεφωνο στον εγκαταστατη ο οποιος αναφερεται ως διπλωματουχος ηλεκτρονικος ΤΕ και μου ειπε ολα λειτουργουν οπως πρεπει τα δοκιμασα ολα ενα ενα. Φυσικα στο διαμερισμα μου εκτος απο την εγκατασταση (και αυτη της κακιας ωρας) δεν εκανε κατι αλλο.

----------


## geo1973

χαρη η θυροτηλεοραση ειναι bitron?αν ναι τοτε ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο που συμβαινει..το κανει για προστασια μπουτονιερας και τροφοδοτικου...

----------


## Xarry

Οχι Γιωργο Elvox ειναι.

----------


## briko

> συγχρονα υποτιθεται με καμερα



αυτό λέγεται θυροτηλεόραση.




> αν ομως πας  να ανοιξεις την πορτα η αν σου ξαναχτυπησει κλεινει ο οθονη αιφνιδια



καποιες θυροτηλεοράσεις το έχουν στο στάνταρ καποιες οχι 




> 2-3 κουδουνια ταυτοχρονα..... να ανοιξω την οθονη .....αρκει το ρευμα για να δουλεψουν ολες οι οθονες



σχεδόν πάντα εκτός από τις μαιζονετες με 2-3 η 4 οθόνες)λειτουργεί μόνον η μια οθόνη στην οικοδομή Για λόγους οικονομίας και του τροφοδοτικού και τις διατομής καλωδίων




> Η καλωδιωση (κακως) εχει παρασει απο τα καναλια που υπαρχουν μερικα τηλεφωνικα καλωδια των κατω οροφων παλιου τυπου και αυτα χαλκινα δισυρματα. Εγω ειχα ηδη προβλημα με αυτα και τα αλλαξα με UTP οι υπολοιποι ομως οχι, υπαρχει περιπτωση η καλωδιωση των θηροτηλεφωνων να επηρεαζει τους υπολοιπους;



Η θυροτηλεόραση που μπήκε στην οικοδομή είναι 5 συρμάτων ΕΧΕΙ καλύτερη εικόνα από την αντίστοιχη με ομοαξονικό και δεν επειρεαζετε από τα σύρματα που εχει η οικοδομή. Αρκεί να μην έχουν πρόβλημα.

----------


## Xarry

> Η θυροτηλεόραση που μπήκε στην οικοδομή είναι 5 συρμάτων ΕΧΕΙ καλύτερη εικόνα από την αντίστοιχη με ομοαξονικό και δεν επειρεαζετε από τα σύρματα που εχει η οικοδομή. Αρκεί να μην έχουν πρόβλημα.



Η εικονα ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι κλαφτα χαραλαμπε ειδικα οταν πεφτει ο ηλιος.
Αλλο ρωτησα, οχι αν επηρεαζεται η θυροτηλεοραση απο τα καλωδια του τηλεφωνου αλλα το αντιθετο.
Ο λογος που με κανει να το πιστευω ειναι οτι απ' οταν εβαλα DSL ειχα θεμα αραια και που ειχα παρει τον ΟΤΕ 500 φορες τηλεφωνο ειχε κανει μετρησεις παντου και δεν μπορουσε να βρει το προβλημα το οπιο λυθηκε μολις αλλαξα το παλιο δισυρματο σε UTP. Να σημειωθει παλι οτι απο τα καναλια που περνανε τα τηλεφωνικα των κατω οροφων περνανε ολα τα θυροτηλεφωνικα που πανε πανω και μερικα ρευματος για κατι φωτα ασφαλειας.

----------


## briko

η θυροτηλεόραση δεν επειρεαζει σε καμεια περίπτωση ούτε το τηλέφωνο ούτε την τηλεόραση ούτε τίποτε άλλο.
η απόδοση της 5συρματης βελτιώνεται αν τα καλώδια είναι συνεστραμμενα.(οπως το utp).
Το αν εχει το σύστημα σας καλή εικόνα  ΔΕΝ  είναι από τα υλικά άλλα μάλλον από το άτομο που την εγκατέστησε.
Πόσο σχετικός ήταν και βασικό ΑΝ εχει βάλει όλα τα υλικά που πρέπει και δεν έκανε περικοπές 
α: για οικονομία στην προσφορά για να πάρει την δουλειά 
β: αν τα κράτησε αυτός αφού είδε ότι εχει εικόνα και δεν τον ενδιέφερε για κάτι καλύτερο.

για να γελάσουμε:
κάποια φορά είχα πάει για μια επισκευή σε μια πολυκατοικία στην Γλυφάδα και όταν τελείωσα, βγαίνει μια κυρία και άρχισε να φωνάζει οτι χαλάσαμε την τηλεόραση της και δεν ανάβει κτλ . φυσικά προσπαθούσε και ο διαχειριστής και εγώ να την πείσουμε οτι δεν εχει σχέσει η θυροτηλεόραση με την τηλεόραση. Αφού δεν βγάλαμε ;ακρη πήγαμε στο διαμέρισμα της και βρήκαμε οτι η τηλεόραση ήταν εκτός ρεύματος.

----------


## Xarry

Το οτι εχει κακη εικονα οφειλεται αποκλειστικα στην κακη ποιοτητα του ολου συστηματος, δεν ειναι αυτο που με ενδιαφερει, το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι η οθονη απλα δεν αναβει στις περιπτωσεις που ανεφερα κατι που ειναι  εκνευριστικο (να σου χτυπαει ο αλλος και συ να προσπαθεις να δεις ποιος ειναι).

----------


## briko

σε ενα σύστημα θυροτηλεόρασης ανάβει πάντα η τελευταία χτυπημένη .
φαντάσου να έρθει κάποιος και να χτυπήσει όλα τα κουδούνια? τι θα περιμέναμε τότε?.

----------


## Xarry

Αυτο δεν το γνωριζα. Και αν παω εγω να αναψω την οθονη χειροκινητα παρουσιαζει τη συμπεριφορα που αναφερω;

----------


## briko

Εάν εχει το σύστημα της πολυκατοικίας σου δυνατότητα να ανάβει από πάνω τότε άπλα κλέβει την εικόνα από το διαμέρισμα που είναι αναμένω η εάν εχει μπει ένα ρελε , όσο είναι αναμμένη μια οθόνη από διέγερση από κάτω δεν εχεις δυνατότητα να κλέψεις τη εικόνα.

----------


## Xarry

Να κλεψεις απο που; Δεν το καταλαβα.

----------


## briko

χτυπάει ένας από την είσοδο σε ένα διαμέρισμα. Φυσικά ανάβει μόνον η δική του οθόνη . εσύ που είσαι σε κάποιο κοντινό διαμέρισμα και άκουσες το χτύπημα και είσαι περίεργος πατάς το πλήκτρο ανοίγματος της οθόνης από πάνω (εάν εχει το σύστημα τέτοια δυνατότητα) και εάν δεν υπάρχει ρελε μη 'κλοπής' τραβάς την εικόνα στο δικό σου διαμέρισμα και η δική του δεν ανάβει.

----------


## Xarry

Θα το τσεκαρω αυτο.

----------


## pionus

Παιδια καλησπερα .. θελω να ρωτησω μπορω να συνδεσω στο θυροτηλεφωνο του σπιτιου μου ενα μεγαφωνακι στο καλωδιο που φερνει απο την εισοδο στο ακουστικο ωστε να ακουω τον συναγερμο στη μοτο οταν χτυπαει?

----------


## briko

σχεδόν σίγουρα ναι αλλά όχι μην το κάνεις....

----------

